# BC out with Social Worker



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Our bs is out with social worker just now for a one to one session, they have been gone for about 1 1/2 hours now, don't know if that's good or bad. He's only 7yrs old so not sure what she's going to be asking him.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow..didnt realise BC had to have 1to1  session like that..without you present.. Is that even legal?


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

YEP perfectly legal although they normal do one to one in the house with parents in the other room!  Our DS went out with our SW as in out of the house but gone for about 30 mins.....I think she got fed up of hearing him say how much he wanted a baby sister!!!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

hope it goes well. Not sure I'd like my DS to be off with a relative stranger that long. Hmm.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks girls it seemed to go really well. The reason she asked if she could take him out was because every time she tried to speak to him in the house he always got distracted. She took him to a cafe up at the adventure golf and she bought him a big cake and juice so he had a great time and they done some colouring in and some work sheets she had for him. He said she was asking him questions like did he think having a sister in the house would be annoying and what would he do if she was annoying him.

Michelle xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Michelle I'm so pleased to hear it went well. That's another part ticked off the list x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks. Sw back on Thursday for observation visit.xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so glad it went well. We're just starting 2nd time around. Our DS is 2 now and will likely be just turning or turned 3 when we have a child placed. Not sure our SW is gonna get much sense out of him!


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

They don't have a separate session with younger children, I think under 3?  We are exactly the same as you Arrows, he's just 2 and she's already watched him playing with us and will do the same again formally during our official HS sessions.

She was very impressed with him last time because she said "can you show me where the bathroom is?" and he took her straight there and held the door open!


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't think they always take them out as she has went into his room and played/coloured in with him, she just thought he got distracted in the house. Our ds is a very sociable wee boy and loves going out with others and is always very well behaved so prob done us good. I did laugh when he said I couldn't get a lolly and when I asked him if he got annoyed he said No because if I'd got annoyed I wouldn't get a wee sister so think he's got it all worked out lol

Michelle xx


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

My stepson had 1 to1 with SW during our home study. He was 13, now 14. SW saw him for about 30 minutes in the house whilst we were in another room. Had to get his mums permission and she was a bit difficult but eventually agreed! x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Our SW had a couple of sessions with our son, also adopted but we were present both times, she knew he would not cope or be cooperative if she had him on his own as he had it drummed into him whilst with BF that SW's are bad people!!!


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Our son is 4 in June, so they may want to speak to him.  He is obsessed with having a baby sister.  As yet he really hasn't thought it through....


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi girls, my son is a very sociable wee boy and loves going out with other people.  For us it was probably really good she got to speak to him while out on their own as he can play up when we're about.  The good thing for us was that we felt comfortable to let her take him out.

Liveinhope they probably will speak to ur son but will prob just do it in the house.  Our son has always wanted a sister and at panel the sw and her team leader have agreed we'll go for approval for a girl as they think a girl will be more accepted by our son than a boy.

minymoo that's a shame he's had it drummed into him that all sw are bad.

pyjamas glad u got her to agree to at least some meeting with stepson.

michelle xx


----------

